# genetically gifted ! maybe



## lesmeserable (Aug 30, 2013)

hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .

I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.

my stats:

BB deadlift 150 for 10

db bench press-90 for 10

BB squat-120 for 10


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


So you've gone to the gym for one month, not taken anything, and weigh 55kg.

Apparently you're dumbbell pressing the 45's for 10 reps?

I want a fckuing video, otherwise I call total bullsht.

edit; and why the hell are you on 1000 calories? Do you want to look like an African child?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Walter


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

You certainly seem 'special'.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Pics and vids


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP, your a lying tw*t, quite simple really.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Op your profile says you've been training for 5 years?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

8 and half stone, and after 21 days deadlifting nearly 3 times his body weight, give me a break.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Genetically gifted at talking bollox


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Genetically gifted at talking bollox


Yeah, perhaps that's what he meant, not actually lifting...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ohhhh i do love these threads . Ill give it 5 pages before its locked and op never shows on here again lol.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

next you'll be saying you have a "12 knob like me


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Trolls gone troll


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Less than nine stone wet through and strong stench of bullsh!t?

Morning Beiber :cowboy:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> Less than nine stone wet through and strong stench of bullsh!t?
> 
> Morning Beiber :cowboy:
> 
> View attachment 141732


Did anyone else feel overcome with anger as a massive urge to murder something from seeing this pic??????


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


Define you? Ok.

I'd say you're a short ar5e, skinny and going to be even skinnier soon on a deficit diet. You're also lazy and lack discipline since you've had off nearly as much time as you've had training. Way to go, keep it up!!

Having said that if your lifts are legit then you have a promising career in powerlifting. That's something hey. It cheers up small short people or fat, bald and ugly (and often angry!) people. :lol: :whistling:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

About as legit as this Cnut


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone give there opinion on my genetics?

Training just under 2 years.

Started at 60kg, now weigh about 92kg at 5 foot 8, just turned 20 years old

Current lifts

Bench - 120kg for 8

Squat - 200kg for 2

Deadlift (not doing them atm) - can still pull 220kg on demand

Only know a few measurements, neck 18inch, arms just over 17 icnhes, thighs 25inch


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Did anyone else feel overcome with anger as a massive urge to murder something from seeing this pic??????


I broke my own fingers as a lesson to them for downloading it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP you are mentally gifted.

(in the voice of Yoda) Full of bull**** you are.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, you certainly are genetically gifted my friend, you are lacking the Y chromosome 

I'm guessing them lifts are in oz's or grammes?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Reminds me of the 'Do I have Potential' thread from bb.com : http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/badboy2-im-18-do-i-have-potential


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> I broke my own fingers as a lesson to them for downloading it.


Hahahaha. Good lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Didn't @ConP pull 180 or 200k in his 1st ever attempt?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Walter


Hear hear good man...I second this!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

elliot438 said:


> Anyone give there opinion on my genetics?
> 
> Training just under 2 years.
> 
> ...


Small quads IMO for 200kg squats.

And "on demand" deadlifts, You some performing monkey or something :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

With all these posts I'm curious if I'm genetically gifted to?

I'm around 65kg, 6 ft 6 and have been lifting for more or less a week.

Deadlift is currently 210kg for 5.

Bench press is 120kg for 5.

I don't squat.

Could I be?!?!?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> With all these posts I'm curious if I'm genetically gifted to?
> 
> I'm around 65kg, 6 ft 6 and have been lifting for more or less a week.
> 
> ...


Is this a joke?


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Small quads IMO for 200kg squats.
> 
> And "on demand" deadlifts, You some performing monkey or something :lol:


The quads look big but I find being fairly short your measurements are never impressive however they do look big.

And no I mean if I train with someone who does deads then I can go and pull 220 every time, it might only be once every 6 months lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

elliot438 said:


> The quads look big but I find being fairly short your measurements are never impressive however they do look big.
> 
> And no I mean if I train with someone who does deads then I can go and pull 220 every time, it might only be once every 6 months lol


Oh

:lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Didn't @ConP pull 180 or 200k in his 1st ever attempt?


220kg at 70kg first day ever deadlifting.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ConP said:


> 220kg at 70kg first day ever deadlifting.


To the OP...... This is what you call genetically gifted! ^^^^^^


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ConP said:


> 220kg at 70kg first day ever deadlifting.


Vidornocondeadlift


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Edit: why bother with this thread, 2 bsers comparing fake lifts, awesome.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

what the hell is this ? Lying cuwnt day at UKM ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I was planning on starting going to a gym, I went once wen I was about 8 and my dad got me to lift some weights, I was about 6 stone, at 8ft 4.

Did 250kg squat

310kg deadlift

And 180kg bench

Can anyone recommend what sort of shoes I should wear when I go to the park with my mates?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> I was planning on starting going to a gym, I went once wen I was about 8 and my dad got me to lift some weights, I was about 6 stone, at 8ft 4.
> 
> Did 250kg squat
> 
> ...


crocks you wear crocks...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Your all jelly barsterds. Op might be sh1t at lifting but by christ his fishing skills are second to none...

Nice catches bra..


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Vidornocondeadlift


Probably the only guy on this thread that knows I am serious:lol:

No video of that lift but here is one a few years later at 750lb/340kg






I am built with an extreme mechanical advantage for deadlifting I have long arms, short back and long legs.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ConP said:


> Probably the only guy on this thread that knows I am serious:lol:
> 
> No video of that lift but here is one a few years later at 750lb/340kg
> 
> ...


You don't mess about do you. In, lift, fcuk off  :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> what the hell is this ? Lying cuwnt day at UKM ?


Just like most days.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

why hasnt this gone viral yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> why hasnt this gone viral yet?


Because it's shít

:lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

lesmeserable said:


> hey guys . I have a general question . How would you define me .
> 
> I've been going to the gym for atleast two months . one month on(lifting ) and 1 month off(did'nt go to lift) and as of today 21 days on again. I've been impressed with my deadlift and for your info i'm natural did never take anything . I'm 5 foot 6 55 kilos , on calorie deficit 1000-1400 kcal a day.
> 
> ...


Anybody fancying a real laugh take a look T the ops previous posts!!! 1 month training and he's on a sh1tload of gear, knows everything about all steroids, can tell fakes from pictures and knows which labs are underdosed. I think he might be the real deal and you've all given him a hard time, his knowledge and research all look excellent, lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I Always miss the boat but in my opinion your talking billixs sir

Note to self must get in at the start of slegging


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Because it's shít
> 
> :lol:


i mean viral as in the 'do i have genetic pontential @ bb.com'


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Anybody fancying a real laugh take a look T the ops previous posts!!! 1 month training and he's on a sh1tload of gear, knows everything about all steroids, can tell fakes from pictures and knows which labs are underdosed. I think he might be the real deal and you've all given him a hard time, his knowledge and research all look excellent, lol


He wanted to run a 10mg dbol cycle at one point, no wonder he lifting dem big a$$ weights.


----------



## jo3y (Nov 5, 2013)

Genetically gifted phaa i think that bullsh1t you just gotta train eat rest you r wah u wanna be ur mind isnt king off you, you tell yourself your a beast


----------

